# Gibt es hier selbständige Programmierer?



## Torsten05 (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich überlege wie ich mich selbstständig machen kann. Da ich keinen Meistertitel habe und auch kein Ing. bin wollte ich mal fragen obs hier einfache Facharbeiter gibt die z.B. als Freiberufler oder so Dienstleistungen im Elektrobereich ausführen. Mit geht es vorwiegend um die Programmierung von Anlagen, aber auch eine Möglichkeit zum bauen von Schaltschränken wäre interessant. Kann man da z.B. nen Meister offiziell gegen Bezahlung beauftragen das gebaute zu prüfen damit das ganze legal läuft?  Musstet ihr ein Gewerbe anmelden oder seid ihr als Freiberufler unterwegs?

Ich bin 36 und schon längere Zeit im Sondermaschinenbau tätig gewesen.  Ich programmiere vorwiegend Siemens S7, lerne aber recht schnell auch neue Sachen so das ich da nicht so eingeschränkt bin was die Systeme angeht. 

Macht sowas hier schon jemand? Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps zu der ganze Sache...

Torsten


----------



## PeterEF (21 Februar 2007)

Als Facharbeiter wird der Status des Freiberuflers für Dich nicht in Frage kommen. Der Gesetzgeber und insbesondere das Finanzamt geben da bestimmte Anforderungen vor.

Ansonsten frag doch mal Deinen engagierten Namensvetter hier wies so läuft:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10185&highlight=selbstst%E4ndig


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Als Facharbeiter wird der Status des Freiberuflers für Dich nicht in Frage kommen. Der Gesetzgeber und insbesondere das Finanzamt geben da bestimmte Anforderungen vor.


 

das stimmt nicht!
freiberuflich bist du solange du nur bestimmt dienstleistungen anbietest. und vor allem keinen handel treibst. wenn du also nur eine sicherung im jahr verkaufst werden deine einnhame auch mit der gewerbesteuer versteuert...

es gibt nur einschränkungen bei der art der dienstleistung, 
Systemsoftwareentwicklung wird als freiberufliche tätigkeit akzeptiert, Anwendersoftwareentwicklung wiederum nicht.
und es ist quasi scheissegal ob du vorher bäcker metzger oder colafahrer warst...


----------



## Ralle (21 Februar 2007)

Hm, keine Ahnung, ob man einen Titel braucht oder nicht. Ich bin freiberuflich tätig, schreibe SPS-Software und mache Inbetriebnahmen. Wenn du Firmen hast, die dich kennen, ist das sicherlich kein Problem. Allerdings ist es nicht so einfach, von jemandem mal ebend so einen Auftrag zu bekommen. Das Risiko für deinen Auftraggeber ist ja enorm groß, wenn er dich nicht kennt und nicht weiß, ob du die Anlage zum Laufen bringst. Da hilft ein Meister oder Dipl.-Ing. auf der V-Karte doch schon gewaltig, obwohl das beileibe keine Aussage über jemandes Fähigkeiten als Programmierer sind. Elektroanlagen baue ich, wenn nötig, mit einem Freund zusammen, der sich hauptsächlich auf Schaltpläne und Schaltschrankbau spezialisiert hat. Was man auf jeden Fall benötigt, sind diverse Versicherungen, aber nicht alle Risiken lassen sich wirklich bezahlbar abdecken.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Macht sowas hier schon jemand? Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps zu der ganze Sache...
> Torsten



Hallo,

leider gibt es dafür keine Standardantwort. Mit Titel ist es 
wohl einfacher, aber auch ohne nicht ausgeschlossen. Das
Finanzamt wird ganz genau wissen wollen, was Sie den exakt 
machen.

Am besten mal das Netz durchsuchen und verschiedene
Standpunkte vergleichen wie z. B. hier:

http://www.gulp.de/kb/lwo/steuverord/freiberuflichkeit.html

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## jabba (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

das reine programmieren liegt in einer Grauzone ,
Schaltschränke bauen unterliegt der Handwerksordnung.
Diese wird aber in diesem Bereich nicht stark überwacht,
zum anschliessen an das Netz muss man aber im Installateurverzeichis eingetragen sein, es sei denn der Kunde hat ein eigenes Niederpannungsnetz.
Die Eintragung geht nur mit Meister oder Ingenieur (gibt seit neuestem aber eine Vereinfachung)
So viel zum rechtlichen.
In der Praxis haben fast alle freien Programmierer  nur ein Gewerbe angemeldet, ein Grossteil sind zwar Ingenieur wird halt gerne gesehen.


----------



## Ralle (21 Februar 2007)

@Delta

Ja, das mußte ich dem FA gegenüber auch begründen und durchsetzen. Wer sich diesen Mist genauer durchliest, zweifelt spätestens hier am gesunden Menschenverstand in unserm Land (und darüber hinaus?). Da geht mir doch sofort wieder die Hutschnur hoch, ich hör mal lieber auf ...


----------



## Jo (21 Februar 2007)

Selbständiger und Freiberufler sind verschiedene Dinge. Freiberufler sind in aller Regel zwar selbständig, aber Selbständige sind nicht immer Freiberufler.
Für die Freien Berufe gibts Katalogberufe, z.Bsp. Ingenieur. Für einen Facharbeiter wird es schwer werden Freiberufler (kein Gewerbe) zu werden.  Die Selbständigkeit, auch als Programmierer sollte aber mit Gewerbeanmeldung kein Problem sein.
mfG. Jo


----------



## Torsten05 (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank erstmal für die zahlreichen Antworten. Ich bin sicher nicht der Letzte den das interessiert. Ich war auch nicht ganz untätig und war bei der IHK und beim Finanzamt. Bei der Handwerkskammer hab ich angerufen, und bei ner Steuerberaterin auch. Es sieht z.Z. so aus:

IHK: 

Konnte mir zumindest mit Broschüren und einer Berufsliste für Freiberufler helfen.

Finanzamt:
Freiberufler sind i.d.R. Akademiker. Es gibt Ausnahmen wenn man eine Ing. ähnliche Tätigkeit ausübt. Ist das Programmieren Ing. ähnlich?? Dazu gehören auch Befähigungsnachweise. Wie sowas aussieht wusste die Sachbearbeiterin nicht. Gewerbe anmelden geht, solange die Handwerkskammer nix dagegen hat.
Als Freiberufler Systemprogramme schreiben ist OK, Anwenderprogramme ist bäh. Mmmhh

Handwerkskammer:
Sie dürfen geistige Tätigkeiten ausüben. Das heißt programmieren ist OK. Dann fragte ich nach Schaltschrankbau, obwohl die Antwort fast klar war.
Alles was ich mit den Händen mache ist Handwerk. Es hilft auch nicht wenn man z. B. einen Handwerksbetrieb beauftragt und dafür bezahlt die Anlage zu  prüfen.
Der Knaller ist aber: Ich darf auch Anlagen planen. D.h.  Schaltpläne malen und nen Meister danach bauen lassen ist OK... 

Ich könnte eine Sonderregelung erzielen wenn:

6 Jahre im Beruf, davon 4 in leitender Tätigkeit. Nachweise müssen erbracht werden, und dann KANN die HW Ausnahmen machen. 
Hier fehlen mir die 4 Jahre leitende Tätigkeit.

oder:

Ich arbeite selbstständig in einem Handwerksbetrieb über 4 Jahre hinweg. Wichtig ist das der Betrieb Schaltschränke bauen darf. Habe ich das 4 Jahre im Hause des Betriebes gemacht (so das mich der Meister ect. dabei beobachten kann), könnten auch die Vorraussetzungen für eine Sonderreglung da sein.
Eintragen lassen bei der HWK muss man sich dann natürlich.

Befremdlich war der Vorschlag das doch über nen Strohmann zu machen. Dieser Strohmann müsste nicht Vollzeit, aber doch so ca. 20 Stunden/Woche bei mir/mit mir beschäftigt sein.

Steuerberaterin: 
Freiberufler anstreben wegen der Gewerbesteuer. Sie sagt das soll möglich sein. Sie hätte da irgendein Urteil des BGH im Hinterkopf. Genaueres erfahre ich dann bei einem persölichem Gespräch. Ich soll versuchen Übergangsgeld beim Arbeitsamt zu beantragen. Ich-AG wäre nachteilig. Übergangsgeld ist unabhängig vom zu erwartenden Einkommen.
Die zu erwartenden Einnahmen soll ich so gering wie möglich schätzen da davon auch das erste Jahr Krankenversicherung abhängt...

Was mich besonders interessiert sind die nötigen Versicherungen und wo ihr versichert seid. Ausserdem läuft mir langsam die Zeit weg, da ich Aufträge habe, aber noch nicht weiß ob das alles so klappt. Die Leute erwarten das ich möglichst schnell zusage..

Torsten


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Februar 2007)

hallo,
die sache ist wohl sehr dehnbar, mein nachbar stellt wintergärten, rolltore, zäune usw auf, hat 2 mitarbeiter, ohne meister, und die zäune werden hier hergestellt, wo kein kläger auch kein richter, solange steuern entrichtet werden, scheint es keinen zu jucken


----------



## Torsten05 (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo Lorenz,

das mit den Zäune aufstellen ohne Meister kann ich noch nachvollziehen, aber bei den Wintergärten... 
Ich begreife dieses Land sowieso nicht. Man möchte Ich-AGs, aber es gibt keine zentrale Stelle wo man sich erkundigen kann. Man rennt erst 3 mal im Kreis zu allen Behörden und die Sachbearbeiter sind mit jedem Fall überfordert der nicht zu den 50 üblichen, die sie jeden Tag haben, gehört.
Allerdings muss ich sagen das alle mit denen sich sprach, sehr sehr freundlich und geduldig waren.

Vielleicht kann Ralle oder auch andere, nochmal was zu den Versicherungen sagen.

Torsten


----------



## ASEGS (21 Februar 2007)

@ Torsten05
Nein das ist nicht ein „Knaller“, denn dies entspricht dem Sinn des Gesetzgebers. 
Du darfst planen, weil Du dort Deine „geistigen Ergüsse“ auf Papier/Rechner bringst und sonst ja nichts weiter. Das stellt noch keine handwerkliche Tätigkeit iSd. Gesetzgebers dar. Weil nicht ein Objekt gebaut wird, was zugänglich für Dritte ist, wie ein Schaltschrank, und damit eine Gefahrenquelle darstellen kann. Der Meister der das bauen soll, nimmt quasi die Zeichnung ab, und wenn Fehler in Deiner Zeichnung sind, dann ist er verantwortlich, nicht Du. Und er wird, weil er das weiß, so nicht genau nach Deiner Zeichnung bauen, wenn sie fehlerhaft ist.

Befremdlich ist auch nicht der Hinweis auf einen sog. „Strohmann“. Der soweit ich weiß auf Grund einer Gesetzesänderung seit dem 1.1.2004 auch zulässig ist. Grundlage der Gesetzesänderung war damals ein Urteil des BGH, wonach jemand als Steuerberater tätig werden wollte, aber die erforderlichen Abschlüsse nicht hatte. Und sich einen Steuerberater als Angestellten genommen hat, und er so quasi über ihn hat tätig werden können als Steuerberater.
Dies ist auf jede andere gewerbliche zustimmungsbedürftige und nicht zustimmungsbedürftige Tätigkeit, sprich Gewerbe anwendbar. 
Soweit ich weiß sind aber 20 Stunden nicht richtig. Sondern 21 Stunden. 

Hier ein Hinweis für die Versicherungspflicht für Freiberufler
http://www.freie-berufe.de/Versicherungspflicht-fuer-Frei.316.0.html

Gruss
ASEGS


----------



## jabba (21 Februar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> die sache ist wohl sehr dehnbar, mein nachbar stellt wintergärten, rolltore, zäune usw auf, hat 2 mitarbeiter, ohne meister, und die zäune werden hier hergestellt, wo kein kläger auch kein richter, solange steuern entrichtet werden, scheint es keinen zu jucken


 
"Scheint keinen zu jucken" ist relativ,

ich kenne mehrere Leute die jahrelang ihrer Tätigkeit nachgegangen sind,
man muss auffallen um erwischt zu werden.
Einer meiner Kunden hat 23000,00DM Strafe gezahlt , weil er einen Schaltschrank ohne Zulassung in Betrieb genommen hat.
Sehr viele Kollegen erzählen mir was sie alles bei der Steuer absetzen,
ich kann auch alles eintragen , aber ob es einer Steuerprüfung standhält,
ist eine andere Sache.
Zaunbau usw. sind nicht in der Handwerksrolle geführt, deshalb nicht aussagefähig.
Ich habe meine Ausbildung bei einer Handwerkkammer durchgeführt,
dann die Meisterprüfung angelegt. Als Tätigkeitsbeschreibung bei der GmbH Gründung habe ich das Ausbildungsberufsbild eingefügt.
Fazit : Keine Genehmigung ! Ich darf keine Steuerung bauen,
obwohl Prüfungsbestandteile eine Anlage mit SPS ist ?


----------



## PeterEF (21 Februar 2007)

Ich-AG: ich dächte seit 2006 gibs das gar nicht mehr?

Falls Du das nicht eh schon gemacht hast: besuch mal eins der in Deiner Gegend angebotenen Existenzgründerseminare, war hier immer mal am Wochenende und da gabs kompakt (fast) alles wichtige.

Versicherungen: auf jeden Fall Haftpflicht. Für dich selber Unfall und ggf. Berufsunfähigkeit. 

Freiberufler/Gewerbe: ich find diese Krümelkackerei ja auch total ..., so ist Deutschland eben. Würde mich interessieren, welches Urteil Deine Steuerberatung da heranzieht und wenn Du den Status nicht anerkannt bekommst, mit welcher Begründung.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Torsten05 (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

morgen ist bei uns im Finanzamt so ein Seminar. Das hör ich mir dann mal an. Was ich leider noch nicht weiss ist die Höhe der Gewerbesteuer. Ich habe da mal kurz nach gegoogelt und da auch ne Beispielrechnung gefunden. Blick ich aber z.Z. nicht. Freibetrag ist da 24.500 Euro, aber wie hoch nun die Steuern auf das was da drüber ist sind...?

Mit den Versicherungen meinte ich weniger die Absicherung meiner Person, sondern den Schaden den ich ggf. bei anderen anrichte. Könnte ja mal sein das man bei ner Inbetriebnahme nen Crash verursacht. Wer versichert sowas, und was kostet das ca.?

Was auch noch interessant wäre, sind die Stundensätze die ihr man so nimmt.
Als Beispiel mal was in meiner alten Fa. verlangt wurde:

42 Euro/h Elektriker für Schaltschrankbau und Installation
50 Euro/h Techniker Programmierung Projektierung
55 Euro/h Ing. Programmierung Projektierung

Torsten


----------



## PeterEF (21 Februar 2007)

> Was ich leider noch nicht weiss ist die Höhe der Gewerbesteuer. Ich habe da mal kurz nach gegoogelt und da auch ne Beispielrechnung gefunden. Blick ich aber z.Z. nicht. Freibetrag ist da 24.500 Euro, aber wie hoch nun die Steuern auf das was da drüber ist sind...?


Die Höhe hängt ab von der Höhe der zu versteuerenden Summe (geht bei 5% los) und vom Hebsatz der zuständigen Gemeinde - der geht von 200 - 500(?) %. 200% meint: du zahlst das doppelte der vom Finanzamt ermittelten Summe. 

Da gehts ja schon los: unsere Firma zahlt (weil GmbH und Gewerbe), der Ing. nebenan zahlt nix Gewerbesteuer, da freiberuflicher Schaltplanmaler - nutzt aber auch die damit bezahlte Infrastruktur (dazu wird die Gewerbesteuer angeblich erhoben).



> Mit den Versicherungen meinte ich weniger die Absicherung meiner Person, sondern den Schaden den ich ggf. bei anderen anrichte. Könnte ja mal sein das man bei ner Inbetriebnahme nen Crash verursacht. Wer versichert sowas, und was kostet das ca.?


Das deckt die Betriebshaftpflicht ab. Kosten abhängig von der Höhe des versicherten Schadens, manche Auftraggeber fordern den Nachweis ziemlich hoher Deckungssummen.



> Was auch noch interessant wäre, sind die Stundensätze die ihr man so nimmt.


Schau mal bei www.gulp.de, da gibs interessante Statistiken zum Stundensatz von Freiberuflern. Wir machen Unterschiede, je nachdem ob der Kunde ein satter Energieversorger oder der kleine Anlagenbauer von nebenan ist, wie lange wir uns schon kennen, obs langfristige Folgeaufträge/Wartungsverträge usw. usf.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Februar 2007)

hallo,
@jabba: ich spreche nicht vom maschendrahtzaun, sondern von massiven verzinkten zäunen mit ornamenten, die selbst geschmiedet werden danach in die feuerverzinkerei gehen. üblicher spruch beim kunden"brauchst du ne rechnung?", da selbst die dorfsheriffs kunde sind wird wohl eh nichts passieren.


----------



## jabba (22 Februar 2007)

@lorenz2512

ich hab noch nie davon gehört das eine Schlosserei geprüft wird.
Man muss hier unterscheiden, wenn man Schaltschränke bauen will, und diese anschliesst unterliegt man einer Aufsichtsbehörde.

Es gibt nur wenige Berufe wo eine Überwachung stattfindet,
das sind Gas, Wasser, Sche.. und Elektroberufe.
Diese zählen zu den Gefahrenberufsgruppen, alle andern nicht.

Ich will hier keine Pferde scheu machen, denn nur wenn man angezeigt wird, oder sich blöde anstellt kann man erwischt werden.
Eine echte Kontrolle findet meist auf Neubaustellen statt,
aber da sind seltener Maschinen zu programmieren.

Wo ich vorher gearbeitet habe, war der Betrieb nur bei der IHK gemeldet,
wir sind mehrfach von der Handwerkskammen geprüft worden, die den Betrieb dicht machen wollten. Mein Chef hat denen dann erklärt; Zitat:
"Wir bauen keine Schaltschränke, wir assemblieren nur Bauteile  ".
Thema war erledigt


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Februar 2007)

hallo,
@ jabba: der gute man war früher hier beim dorfschmiedt angestellt, danach bei einem der im ganzen kreis tätig ist, und denen macht er konkurenz, die könnten sich ja mal beschweren, aber da er ja 2 arbeitsplätze vergibt halten alle still, ist das gleiche wie bei azubis, selbst wenn man keine ausbilderbescheinigung hat darf man ausbilden, mit segen der ihk.


----------



## zotos (22 Februar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ jabba: der gute man war früher hier beim dorfschmiedt angestellt, danach bei einem der im ganzen kreis tätig ist, und denen macht er konkurenz, die könnten sich ja mal beschweren, aber da er ja 2 arbeitsplätze vergibt halten alle still, ist das gleiche wie bei azubis, selbst wenn man keine ausbilderbescheinigung hat darf man ausbilden, mit segen der ihk.



@lorenz: Also ich kenne die Situation von diesem Betrieb nicht. Es gibt doch die Möglichkeit das man sich im Handwerk selbstständig machen kann wenn man 10-Jahre als Geselle in dem Bereich gearbeitet hat. Es gibt aber Ausnahmen wo das nicht geht. 

Das war jetzt eine Vermutung auf Grund von Dingen dich ich mal gehört habe.

Google: http://www.hannover.ihk.de/xrechtsi/re_wirt/040116_recht_ehr_abgrhw.htm


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Februar 2007)

ASEGS schrieb:


> ... Weil nicht ein Objekt gebaut wird, was zugänglich für Dritte ist, wie ein Schaltschrank, und damit eine Gefahrenquelle darstellen kann. Der Meister der das bauen soll, nimmt quasi die Zeichnung ab, und wenn Fehler in Deiner Zeichnung sind, dann ist er verantwortlich, nicht Du. Und er wird, weil er das weiß, so nicht genau nach Deiner Zeichnung bauen, wenn sie fehlerhaft ist.
> 
> Gruss
> ASEGS



@ASEGS
*BITTE KEINE "RECHTSBERATUNG" IM FORUM !*


----------



## nade (22 Februar 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> @lorenz2512
> 
> ich hab noch nie davon gehört das eine Schlosserei geprüft wird.
> Man muss hier unterscheiden, wenn man Schaltschränke bauen will, und diese anschliesst unterliegt man einer Aufsichtsbehörde.
> ...



Hab da eine "schöne" Aufstellung zu wo Meisterbrief nötig und wo nicht gefunden, gillt zumindest für´s Handwerk:
http://www.baulinks.de/webplugin/2003/0549.php4


----------



## ASEGS (22 Februar 2007)

@UG

Danke UG für den Hinweis! Aber ich denke ich kann am Besten als Juristin entscheiden, wann eine tatsächliche Rechtsberatung vorliegt oder nicht. 

ASEGS


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Februar 2007)

ASEGS schrieb:


> @UG
> 
> Danke UG für den Hinweis! Aber ich denke ich kann am Besten als Juristin entscheiden, wann eine tatsächliche Rechtsberatung vorliegt oder nicht.
> 
> ASEGS



Offensichtlich nicht.

http://www.justlaw.de/texte/gesetze/gesetz1108.htm


----------



## ASEGS (22 Februar 2007)

@ UG
  ..ja ja UG, wenn Du meinst ! 

ASEGS


----------



## Torsten05 (22 Februar 2007)

Hmm,

es wäre doch schön wenn man beim Thema bleibt. Wie ich schon schrieb: Das interessiert sicherlich mehr Leute als nur mich. Was mir aber noch nicht in den Kopf will: Das FA hakt auf dem Titel rum, der Gesetzestext (zumindest die Auszüge daraus) beziehen sich auf die Tätigkeit. Da es sowieso keinerlei logische Grundlage für den Status "Freiberufler" zu geben scheint, schwinden meine Hoffnungen. Das was der Ingenieur nachweisen muss, gilt für Leute auf der "Liste" schon von vornherein. Sieht für mich nach Bestandsschutz für bestimmte Berufe aus.

Den Vortrag des FA habe ich gerade hinter mir. Man tat dort so,als wenn nur jeder 100. den Freibetrag von 24500Euro bei der Gewerbesteuer überhaupt erreicht. Wenn ihr alle beim Umsatz unter 22500 Euro bleibt, wovon lebt ihr denn eigentlich? Nach Abzug von Steuern, Krankenversicherung und Rentenversicherung (auch die private Vorsorge) bleibt da nicht viel mehr als nem abhängig beschäftigtem Leiharbeiter. 
Wenn ich dagegen die Stundesätze sehe die so angegeben werden denke ich sehr wohl das man diese Grenze recht schnell knackt, auch wenn man nicht immer voll ausgelastet ist.

Hat jemand eine Exel-Tabelle oder ähnlich wo man diesen Steuerhebesatz und diesen Grundsteuersatz eintragen kann, und man bekommt die Gewerbesteuer berechnet? Die Seminarleiterin war nicht in der Lage den Betrag auszurechnen bei einem Umsatz von z.B. 50000 Euro. 
Schön waren auch die Denkfalten der Teilnehmer als der Bochum Hebesatz von 460 % genannt wurde... Da kann doch kein normaler Mensch was mit anfangen wenn der nicht diesen Grundbetrag ausrechen kann.
Blöderweise hat meine Steuerberaterin erst am 3.3. Zeit und ich werde schon aufgefordert Auftragsbestätigungen zu vergeben...ARGH

Torsten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Blöderweise hat meine Steuerberaterin erst am 3.3. Zeit und ich werde schon aufgefordert Auftragsbestätigungen zu vergeben...ARGH
> 
> Torsten



Sorry, aber wer sich sooo blöd anstellt, der soll lieber Angestellter bleiben !


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

zu meiner Freiberuflerzeit, das war vor knapp 20 Jahren , 
habe ich im ersten Jahr formal nichts gemacht, außer
Rechnungen geschrieben. Und am Jahresende hat der 
Steuerberater eine Umsatzsteuererklärung erstellt und
damit war das Finanzamt informiert - und schickte einen
Fragebogen. Das war aber alles Formsache. Keine Ahnung,
ob meine - wahrheitsgemäßen - Angaben jemand über-
prüft hat. Vielleicht ist es auch heute noch möglich es 
so zu machen, nach dem Motto: *Wer lange fragt geht lange irr*.

Spätere Einwände des Finanzamtes muss man dann 
mit professioneller Hilfe entgegnen.

@ASEGS, was meinen Sie zu diesem Weg?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Werner54 (22 Februar 2007)

*Das wird schwer!*



Torsten05 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Exel-Tabelle oder ähnlich wo man diesen Steuerhebesatz und diesen Grundsteuersatz eintragen kann, und man bekommt die Gewerbesteuer berechnet? Die Seminarleiterin war nicht in der Lage den Betrag auszurechnen bei einem Umsatz von z.B. 50000 Euro.
> Schön waren auch die Denkfalten der Teilnehmer als der Bochum Hebesatz von 460 % genannt wurde... Da kann doch kein normaler Mensch was mit anfangen wenn der nicht diesen Grundbetrag ausrechen kann.


 
Hallo, 

bei solchen Problemen mit Hebesätzen für Grundsteuer A und B und gleichzeitiger Berechnung der Gewerbesteuer nach derselben Methode wird nicht mehr viel Zeit fürs Programmieren bleiben. Ich empfehle ein Beratungsgespräch bei der zuständigen Sachbearbeiterin im Finanzamt.


----------



## Torsten05 (22 Februar 2007)

@UG: Es ist nicht verboten nicht zu antworten...

@Deltalogic: Das mit den Rechnungen geht schon deshalb nicht weil auf einer Rechnung eine Steuernummer zu erscheinen hat, die heute sicherlich jeder Kunde beanstanden würde. Schließlich kann er die Ausgabe nur so selbst steuerlich geltend machen. Endkunden (im Sinne von privatverbrauchern) wäre das vielleicht egal, aber die wollen so selten einen SPS programmiert haben :-D

@Werner :

Ich habe ja schon 2 Sachbearbeiterinnen gefragt. Es konnte oder wollte mir keiner sagen. Mir gehts ja nur darum das ich abschätzen kann wie hoch die Gewerbesteuer ist wenn man einen Umsatz erzielt, von dem man sich ernähren kann.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das vom Gewinn folgendes abgeht:

Gewerbesteuer
Einkommenssteuer
Krankenversicherung
Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung // Kann zu den Kosten hierfür jemand was sagen?

Altersvorsorge
ggf. Mindestbeitrag in der GRV

Was ich kaufe fürs Gewerbe kann ich steuerlich geltend machen, wobei das nicht viel sein wird. Ausser Büromaterial und Software+Kabel sehe ich erstmal keine Ausgaben die ich unbedingt brauche.


Um aber das ganze einigermaßen kalkulieren zu können brauche ich halt mal ein paar Zahlen, wie es bei einem bestimmten Umsatz aussieht...

Torsten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> @UG: Es ist nicht verboten nicht zu antworten...
> 
> 
> Torsten



Klar.

Ich will dir auch nur helfen.

An deinen Fragen kann man schon sehen, dass du 

A. Überhaupt keine Ahnung hast.

B. Dich auch noch nicht annähernd ernsthaft mit der Problematik auseinander gesetzt hast.

Um dir eine Katastrophe zu ersparen rate ich daher nochmals:

Bleib Angestellter.


----------



## Torsten05 (22 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Klar.
> 
> Ich will dir auch nur helfen.



Hmm, wenn du helfen willst darfst du gerne Fragen beantworten. Ich glaube du irrst wenn du jemandem so helfen möchtest.

Das ich keine Ahnung davon habe ist richtig. Ich habe aber die blöde Angewohnheit nur Fragen zu stellen, die ich selbst nicht beantworten kann. Ist es nicht naheliegend das der Fragende keine Ahnung hat? 
Wie ich weiter vorne schon schrieb, sind meine Fragen bisher bei FA,IHK,HK und Steuerberaterin gar nicht als seltsam empfunden worden. Ich vermute aber eher das deine forsche Art irgenwie mit deiner Körpergröße, oder frustrienden Erlebnissen in der Kindheit zusammenhängen. Auch hier gilt: Ich habe keine Ahnung. Nur interessiert es mich auch nicht
Allerdings würde ich gerne mal Mäuschen spielen wenn du mit Kunden redest.
Und nochmal: Es ist nicht verboten nichts zu sagen/schreiben.

Torsten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Wie ich weiter vorne schon schrieb, sind meine Fragen bisher bei FA,IHK,HK und Steuerberaterin gar nicht als seltsam empfunden worden.
> 
> Torsten



Merkst du selber nicht, was für einen Unsinn du schreibst ?

Alle die genannten Istitutionen konnten deine Fagen offensichtlich nicht so beantworten, dass du es verstehst.

Glaubst du, hier findest du dann denn Fachmann, der es dir beibringen kann ?

Ich glaube eher nicht.

Ich mein es gut mit dir.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2007)

@UG ... hast Du noch einen dicken Kopf von den närrischen 
Tagen?  Oder warum kommt heute nix Produktives?   




Torsten05 schrieb:


> @Deltalogic: Das mit den Rechnungen geht schon deshalb nicht weil auf einer Rechnung eine Steuernummer zu erscheinen hat ...



Sorry, habe ich daran gedacht.

Hier die Berechnung der Gewerbeertragsteuer:

http://www.dihk.de/inhalt/download/berechnung.doc

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Februar 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> @UG ... hast Du noch einen dicken Kopf von den närrischen
> Tagen?  Oder warum kommt heute nix Produktives?
> 
> Sorry, habe ich daran gedacht.
> ...



Na, sorry, aber du willst mir doch wohl nichts von produktiven Beiträgen erzählen ?

Mit deinen Blödsinntipps hier bringts du den kleinen noch in Haft...


----------



## Torsten05 (22 Februar 2007)

@Deltalogic: Der Tipp war sehr gut. Für Bochum und einen Hebesatz von 460vH ergibt sich 1863 Euro/Jahr (bei 50000 Euro). Das ist ein Summe mit der ich leben kann. Wenn mir das gleich einer gesagt hätte wieviel das ungefähr ist, hätte ich mir nicht so nen Kopf darum gemacht. Selbst wenn Bochum da noch irgendwelche Sonderregelungen hat, bin ich schonmal froh einen Richtwert zu haben.

Die 50000 sind natürlich nur ein Wert den ich erstmal einfach so eingesetzt habe um überhaupt mal nen Eindruck der Verhältnisse zu bekommen. 
Danke schön

Torsten


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Februar 2007)

hallo.
das arbeitsamt macht kostenlos und unverbindlich kurse für ich ags, schau da mal vorbei, ist alles mit dabei, da sind dann von ihk, finanzamt, gewerbeaufsichtsamt.... mit dabei, das wird hier im kreis recht gut gemacht(hat mir jemand erzählt), und da wird dein geschäftsmodell auch geprüft.


----------



## Torsten05 (22 Februar 2007)

Hallo Lorenz,

so ein Seminar für Existenzgründer habe ich heute hinter mich gebracht. Die Ich-AGs sind verändert worden, auch das Überbrückungsgeld wurde abgeschafft. Dafür gibt es jetzt eine Gründerunterstützung in Höhe des Arbeitslosengeldes + 300 Euro Pauschale für die dann fällige, eigenständige Krankenversicherung. Dafür ist ein geltender Anspruch auf ALG I erforderlich. Dieses Geld ist steuerfrei und geht auch nicht in die Steuerprogression ein, wie es beim normalen Arbeitslosengeld und der Einkommensteuererklärung ist.
Der Antrag auf Überbrückungsgeld erfordert dann einen "Geschäftsplan" in dem man angibt was man an Einkünften erwartet, was für Ausgaben erwartet werden, woher man Kunden bekommt. Kurz: Ob es förderungswürdig ist. Das kann dann z.B. bei der IHK eingereicht werden, bzw. man kann das mit einem Mitarbeiter der IHK machen. Die stellen dann die Bescheinigung fürs Arbeitsamt aus. Den Termin bei der IHK habe ich am Montag.

Torsten


----------



## UniMog (22 Februar 2007)

@Torsten05

warum meldest Du nicht einfach ein Gewerbe an und fängst mit den Aufträgen an ????

Ansonsten nehme ich Dir gerne ein paar Kunden ab  natürlich gebe ich 
Sie dir wieder zurück wenn Du das Gewerbe hast.

Ich glaube Du hast viel Angst und solltest besser bei Deinem Chef als Angestellter bleiben.

*Für unentschlossene* *ist die Selbstständigkeit tödlich*

gruß


----------



## Torsten05 (22 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich glaube eher das sie für Schnellschützen tödlich ist. Das Übergangsgeld wird nur dann gezahlt wenn es VOR der Gewerbeanmeldung beantragt ist. Das ist heute geschehen, d.h. jetzt könnte es wirklich losgehen. Bis vor ein paar Stunden war ich noch bestrebt Freiberufler zu werden, aber da die Gewerbesteuer nun für mich ein berechenbarer Posten ist, kann ich auch ein Gewerbe anmelden. Warum sollte ich aufs Übergangsgeld verzichten? Es wird nicht zum Einkommen gerechnet und das sind schon einige Tausender für die man lange programmieren muß. Hätte ich gestern ein Gewerbe angemeldet wäre es schon zu spät !
Angst habe ich nicht vor der Gewerbeanmeldung, sondern eher vor dem was dann so kommt. Es ist nicht nur mir schomal passiert das einem ne Servo-Achse durchgeht, und ein Schaden entsteht. Deshalb hoffe ich auf eine bezahlbare Versicherung in diesem Fall. 
Das ist allerdings auch schon das einzige was mich grübeln lässt. Habe ich keine Aufträge, gibts halt kein Geld. Das bedeutet zum Glück nicht das ich Hungern müsste. Da ist schon für gesorgt.
Und ein bischen Nachdenken wird doch wohl erlaubt sein 

Torsten

PS: Ich habe den Thread gestern erst gestartet und ihr werdet schon ungeduldig...Tsss


----------



## Ralle (22 Februar 2007)

Ich hab auch ein Gewerbe angemeldet und bin trotzdem Freiberufler. Wenn was verkauft werden muß, dann muß man das gesondert aufführen und sehen, ob man damit über die Grenze kommt oder nicht. Das hat ja nichts mit meiner Tätigkeit als freiberuflicher Systemprogrammierer zu tun .


----------



## Torsten05 (22 Februar 2007)

Hallo Ralle,

auf ne Antwort von dir hatte ich die ganze Zeit gehofft, wenn auch nicht auf diese. Sag doch bitte mal was zur Versicherungsgeschichte. Du bist doch in Dunkeldeutschland weit weg  Keine Konkurenz ähhh Mitbewerber.
Vielleicht versuch ichs mal mit Beischlaf im FA, wenns was bringt...
Welche Titel hast du denn?

Torsten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> PS: Ich habe den Thread gestern erst gestartet und ihr werdet schon ungeduldig...Tsss



Dann darf ich dich mal hier zitieren:



Torsten05 schrieb:


> Blöderweise hat meine Steuerberaterin erst am 3.3. Zeit und ich werde schon aufgefordert Auftragsbestätigungen zu vergeben...ARGH
> 
> Torsten



Das ungeduldige werden wohl deine "Auftraggeber in spe" sein (wenn das überhaupt stimmt, was du hier erzählst)




UniMog schrieb:


> @Torsten05
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



100% ACK


----------



## Torsten05 (23 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Dann darf ich dich mal hier zitieren:
> 
> 
> 
> Das ungeduldige werden wohl deine "Auftraggeber in spe" sein (wenn das überhaupt stimmt, was du hier erzählst)


 
Ok, du hast mich erwischt. Ich möchte dich als Forentroll ersetzen und denk mir Geschichten aus.

Ich kenne Leute die Pleite sind. 
Das hat immer die 2 Gründe:
1. Unkenntnis was das Kaufmännische und die Gesetze angeht. Da arbeite ich dran.
2. Falsche Kalkulation (weil es einfach auch schwierig ist).

Ich weiss das Kunden immer erst den Preis haben wollen bevor sie dir sagen worum es geht. Ich für meinen Teil verzichte lieber auf einen Auftrag, als mit 20000 Miese rauszugehen. Ihr seht das als Fehler. Vielleicht ist das manchmal auch einer. Als Einzelunternehmer möchte ich es mir aber nicht leisten für lau zu arbeiten, in der Hoffung noch nen Folgeauftrag zu bekommen, bei dem wieder nix rumkommt. So habe ich es oft in meiner alten Fa. erlebt. 
Wie ich schon schrieb: Ein Schnellschuss hätte mich sichere 9 Monate den Zuschuß gekostet.

Torsten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil verzichte lieber auf einen Auftrag, als mit 20000 Miese rauszugehen.
> Torsten



20000 Miese wegen dem Hebesatz oder wie ?

Ich beende jetzt meine Diskussion mit dir, das ist ja reine Zeitverschwendung.

Träum weiter.


----------



## zotos (23 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich für meinen Teil verzichte lieber auf einen Auftrag, als mit 20000 Miese rauszugehen. Ihr seht das als Fehler.
> ...



Also das hat neimand behauptet.

Dein Problem ist nicht das Du ungeduldig bist ODER Angst vor Entscheidungen hast.

Dein Problem ist das Du ungeduldig bist UND Angst vor Entscheidungen hast.

Jetzt kannste mich gerne als Troll beschimpfen das hilft Dir aber auch nicht weiter.


----------



## UniMog (23 Februar 2007)

@Torsten05

Einfach Gewerbe anmelden und Deinen Versicherungsvertreter einladen und eine Haftpflichtversicherung abschließen ............. das habe ich vor 15 Jahren auch gemacht.

Ob eine Versicherung beim Schaden haftet weiß man leider erst wenn den Fall eingetreten ist Du solltest einen guten Draht zu Deinem Vertreter haben.
Die haben nähmlich viele § womit Sie sich aus der Verantwortung stehlen. können.

Eine Selbstständigkeit ist immer ein Sprung ins kalte Wasser und beinhaltet
auch immer ein wesentlich größeres Risiko als wenn man angestellt bleibt.



Torsten05 schrieb:


> Ok, du hast mich erwischt. Ich möchte dich als Forentroll ersetzen und denk mir Geschichten aus.
> 
> Ich kenne Leute die Pleite sind.
> Das hat immer die 2 Gründe:
> ...


 
zu 1) Wenn du zB. mal einen Meisterbrief gemacht hättest wüßtest Du mehr.

zu 2) Das ist ein Problem was Dich immer verfolgen wird. Besonders im Bereich Software ist eine richtige Kalkulation sehr sehr schwierig.
Der Kunde weiß im Vorfeld meistens selber nicht 100% was Er machen möchte und hat auch oft sehr schwammige Angaben.
Das können solche Leute wie Ralle bestimmt bestätigen.

zu 3) Ein Zuschuß und solche Dinge haben mich nie interessiert weil ich noch nie Geld von "Vater Staat" genommen habe.
Mit diesem Geld solltest du auch nicht rechnen ............ Deine Planung sollte auch klappen ohne Zuschuß..... sonst vergiss es besser ganz schnell.

Und jetzt mal etwas was nicht zum Thema gehört.

Unregistrierter gast ist kein Troll sonder gibt hier viele gute Beiträge ab.
Bei Ihm muß man auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen um es zu verstehen.
Einer der wenigen der hier mal schreibt was Er denkt und nicht versucht mit allen einen auf "gut Freund" zu machen.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (23 Februar 2007)

@unimog

99%Ack .

Kalkukation ist extrem schwierig und hat sehr viel mit Erfahrung zu tun. Ich gebe meist ein Angebot für die Softwareerstellung ab. Das kalkuliere ich an Hand der Aufgabe, mit Glück gibt es sogar schon Schaltpläne.  Inbetriebnahmen erfolgen meist nach Aufwand, da diese fast immer erfolgen, während die Maschine noch im Aufbau befindlich ist, sowas ist dann kaum kalkulierbar. Wenn jemand für die IB ein Angebot will, sollte man viel Spielraum einplanen.

PS. Hatte auch noch nie was vom Staat an Geldern, aber glaub mir, der hat schon Unmengen von mir.


----------



## zotos (23 Februar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> 99%Ack .
> ...


Was ist das fehelende Prozentchen?



Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> PS. Hatte auch noch nie was vom Staat an Geldern, aber glaub mir, der hat schon Unmengen von mir.



100% Ack ;o)


----------



## Willi Wusel (23 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Ich weiss das Kunden immer erst den Preis haben wollen bevor sie dir sagen worum es geht. Ich für meinen Teil verzichte lieber auf einen Auftrag, als mit 20000 Miese rauszugehen.
> 
> Torsten



Dann lass deine Selbständigkeit sofort sein. 
Mit dem Risiko wirst du immer leben das ein Projekt von den Kosten her in der Nachkalkulation deutlich höher ausfällt gegenüber der Auftragsannahme.  

Willi


----------



## Torsten05 (23 Februar 2007)

@Unimog: 

Zu 3. hast du ein wenig recht, aber warum sollte ich auf 12000 Euro Steuerfrei verzichten? Klar muß ich trotzdem Geld verdienen, aber ich denke schon das man das mitnehmen sollte. Gerade aus dem Grund das der Staat schon so viel Geld von dir/mir hat.

Deine Meinung zu UG kann ich zumindest in diesem Thread nicht nachvollziehen, denn es kam nicht einmal eine konstruktive Kritik. Rummotzen kann jeder. Das ihn das zu einem wertvollen Mitglied werden lässt, ok damit muß ich wohl leben. Sieh dir nur den letzen Beitrag an. Wo habe ich geschrieben das die 20000 was mit dem Hebesatz zu tun haben?? 
Er mag programmieren wie ein Gott und vielleicht hat er sogar recht, aber ich kann nicht erkennen womit, denn es kommen keine Argumente.

@Ralle: Der erste Auftrag ist recht groß, und läuft nach Aufwand. Es bleibt das Risiko das was nicht funktioniert, aber damit, und da habt ihr recht, muss man dann leben können.

Torsten


----------



## zotos (4 März 2007)

Ich will das Thema nicht aufwärmen. Nur wenn mal jemand die Suchfunktion verwendet bei einer ähnlich gerichteten Frage.

Hier noch ein interessanter Link:
http://www.klicktipps.de/gewerbe.php


----------



## Senator42 (13 März 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Musstet ihr ein Gewerbe anmelden oder seid ihr als Freiberufler unterwegs?
> Torsten


 
Also ich habe einen Gewerbeschein und einen Steuerberater.
Das wichtigste sind Beziehungen zu Firmen (die dich kennen). 
Erst danach kommt das Fachwissen. Das kommt dann mit der Zeit.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste sind Beziehungen zu Firmen (die dich kennen).
> Erst danach kommt das Fachwissen. Das kommt dann mit der Zeit.



Du armer Spinner !  :sw14:


----------



## Ralle (13 März 2007)

@ug

lol, ich hau mich wech.

@Senator42

Ich weiß was du sagen willst, aber du hast es falsch gesagt .

@Alle

Wieso sind meine Lieblingssmileys, nicht meht rechts im Fenster .
Das hatten wir doch schon mal.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wieso sind meine Lieblingssmileys, nicht meht rechts im Fenster .
> Das hatten wir doch schon mal.



Kann ich bestätigen, es fehlen jede Menge Smileys ...


----------



## Ralle (13 März 2007)

@ug

Muß ich mich nu bedanken, bei dir ???????


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @ug
> 
> Muß ich mich nu bedanken, bei dir ???????



Das will ich dir  mal ganz scharf  raten !


----------

